# DVD DL Burning - Power Calibration Error??



## gene12175 (Aug 16, 2006)

I can't figure out why I am unable to burn a double layer dvd. I get an error message that reads power calibration error at around the time the dvd burner begins to burn the second layer. Any suggestions??


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

If you really want some help you will have to post quite a few details of your system, equipment, software used, media used etc. There is no way to answer such a vague statement.


----------



## gene12175 (Aug 16, 2006)

I am using a program called DVD shrink to record portions of other dvds onto a new DL dvd. This program uses Nero 6 to burn the disk in the background. DVD shrink then shows the progress of the disk being burned. Once it displays "burning second layer" it then gets the error message "power calibration error" thats at the end of the info below......

Thanks for an info.

1a2001050030155150276151

Windows XP 5.1
IA32
WinAspi: File 'Wnaspi32.dll': Ver=?.?.?.?, size=30208 bytes, created 6/11/1997 8:01:02 PM 
ahead WinASPI: File 'C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero\Wnaspi32.dll': Ver=2.0.1.68, size=160016 bytes, created 7/22/2004 6:33:44 PM 
Nero API version: 6.3.1.25
Using interface version: 6.3.1.4
Installed in: C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero\
Application: ahead\Nero - Burning Rom
Recorder: <PIONEER DVD-RW DVR-108> Version: 1.10 - HA 0 TA 0 - 6.3.1.25
Adapter driver: <atapi> HA 0
Drive buffer : 2000kB
Bus Type : default (0) -> ATAPI, detected: ATAPI

=== Scsi-Device-Map ===
CdRomPeripheral : PIONEER DVD-RW DVR-108 atapi Port 0 ID 0 DMA: On 
CdRomPeripheral : SAMSUNG CD-ROM SC-148A atapi Port 0 ID 1 DMA: On 
DiskPeripheral : Maxtor 6Y200M0 atapi Port 1 ID 0 DMA: On

=== CDRom-Device-Map ===
PIONEER DVD-RW DVR-108 D: CDRom0
SAMSUNG CD-ROM SC-148A E: CDRom1
=======================

AutoRun : 1
Excluded drive IDs: 
WriteBufferSize: 83886080 (0) Byte
ShowDrvBufStat : 0
BUFE : 0
Physical memory : 1015MB (1039724kB)
Free physical memory: 383MB (392880kB)
Memory in use : 62 %
Uncached PFiles: 0x0
Use Static Write Speed Table: 0
Use Inquiry : 1
Global Bus Type: default (0)
Check supported media : Disabled (0)

15.8.2006
NeroAPI
8:16:34 PM	#1 Phase 112 File APIProgress.cpp, Line 273
DVD-Video files reallocation started

8:16:34 PM	#2 Phase 114 File APIProgress.cpp, Line 273
DVD-Video files reallocation completed (no file modified)

8:16:34 PM	#3 Phase 111 File APIProgress.cpp, Line 273
DVD-Video files sorted

8:16:34 PM	#4 Text 0 File Reader.cpp, Line 126
Reader running

8:16:34 PM	#5 Text 0 File AudioCompilationImpl.cpp, Line 817
DRM: StartDrmRecording(RealRec:1, ImageRec:0, Copies:1)
DRM: Beginning burn process.

8:16:34 PM	#6 Text 0 File Writer.cpp, Line 124
Writer PIONEER DVD-RW DVR-108 running

8:16:34 PM	#7 ISO9660GEN -11 File geniso.cpp, Line 3899
First writeable address = 0 (0x00000000)

8:16:34 PM	#8 ISO9660GEN -11 File geniso.cpp, Line 3899
First writeable address = 0 (0x00000000)

8:16:34 PM	#9 Text 0 File Burncd.cpp, Line 3152
Turn on Disc-At-Once, using DVD media

8:16:36 PM	#10 Text 0 File DlgWaitCD.cpp, Line 247
Last possible write address on media: 4173823 (927:30.73, 8151MB)
Last address to be written: 3818239 (848:29.64, 7457MB)

8:16:36 PM	#11 Text 0 File DlgWaitCD.cpp, Line 259
Write in overburning mode: NO

8:16:36 PM	#12 Text 0 File DlgWaitCD.cpp, Line 2162
Recorder: PIONEER DVD-RW DVR-108, Media type: DVD+R9 Double Layer
Disc Manufacturer ID: RITEK, Media Type ID: D01, Product revision number: 1
Disc Application Code: 0, Extended Information Indicators: 0

8:16:36 PM	#13 Text 0 File DlgWaitCD.cpp, Line 420
>>> Protocol of DlgWaitCD activities: <<<
=========================================

8:16:36 PM	#14 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 813
Setup items (after recorder preparation)
0: TRM_DATA_MODE1 (CTransferItem)
2 indices, index0 (150) not provided
original disc pos #0 + 3818240 (3818240) = #3818240/848:29.65
relocatable, disc pos for caching/writing not required/required, no patch infos 
-> TRM_DATA_MODE1, 2048, config 0, wanted index0 0 blocks, length 3818240 blocks [PIONEER DVD-RW DVR-108 ]
--------------------------------------------------------------

8:16:36 PM	#15 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 984
Prepare recorder [PIONEER DVD-RW DVR-108 ] for write in CUE-sheet-DAO
DAO infos:
==========
MCN: ""
TOCType: 0x00; Session Closed, disc fixated
Tracks 1 to 1:
1: TRM_DATA_MODE1, 2048/0x00, FilePos 0 0 7819755520, ISRC ""
DAO layout:
===========
__Start_|____Track_|_Idx_|_RecDep_|_CtrlAdr_
0 | lead-in | 0 | 0x00 | 0x41
0 | 1 | 0 | 0x00 | 0x41
0 | 1 | 1 | 0x00 | 0x41
3818240 | lead-out | 1 | 0x00 | 0x41

8:16:36 PM	#16 Phase 24 File APIProgress.cpp, Line 273
Caching of files started

8:16:37 PM	#17 Text 0 File Burncd.cpp, Line 4163
Cache writing successful.

8:16:37 PM	#18 Phase 25 File APIProgress.cpp, Line 273
Caching of files completed

8:16:37 PM	#19 Phase 36 File APIProgress.cpp, Line 273
Burn process started at 2.4x (3,324 KB/s)

8:16:37 PM	#20 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 2344
Verifying disc position of item 0 (relocatable, disc pos, no patch infos, orig at #0): write at #0

8:17:01 PM	#21 Text 0 File DVDPlusDualLayer.cpp, Line 481
L0 Data Zone Capacity set to 1950336 (1DC280h, 3809MB) -> OK, confirmed setting

8:17:01 PM	#22 CDR -1205 File DVDPlusDualLayer.cpp, Line 506
Burning Layer 1

8:17:01 PM	#23 Text 0 File DVDPlusDualLayer.cpp, Line 514
Start writing layer 1 at address 0 (0h)

8:17:01 PM	#24 Text 0 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 8230
---- DVD Structure: Physical Format Information (00h) ----
Layer: 0, Address: 0 (0 h), AGID: 0; Length: 2050
Book Type: DVD+R DL (14), Part Version: 1
Disc Size: 120 mm, Maximum Rate: <not specified> (F h)
Number of Layers: 2, Track Path: Opposite Track Path (OTP), Layer Type: recordable
Linear Density: 0,293 um/bit, Track Density: 0,74 um/track
Starting Physical Sector Number of Data Area: 30000 h (DVD-ROM, DVD-R/-RW, DVD+R/+RW)
End Physical Sector Number of Data Area: FCFFFF h
End Sector Number in Layer 0: 20C27F h
Data in Burst Cutting Area (BCA) does not exist
Disc Application Code: 0 / 0 h
Extended Information indicators: 0 h
Disc Manufacturer ID: RITEK...
Media type ID: D01
Product revision number: 1
Number of Physical format information bytes in use in ADIP up to byte 63: 64
Media Specific [16..63]:
 00 00 00 52 49 54 45 4B - 00 00 00 44 30 31 01 40 [email protected]
25 25 37 0C 00 28 64 00 - 28 64 20 1F 0C 0C 14 14 %%7..(d.(d......
02 01 01 20 00 20 1F 0C - 0C 14 14 02 01 01 20 00 ................

8:17:01 PM	#25 Text 0 File DVDPlusRW.cpp, Line 628
Start write address at LBA 0
DVD high compatibility mode: Yes

8:17:03 PM	#26 Text 0 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1297
20:17:03.625 - PIONEER DVD-RW DVR-108\H0 T0 : Queue again later

8:37:06 PM	#27 CDR -1206 File DVDPlusDualLayer.cpp, Line 1680
Burning Layer 2

8:37:06 PM	#28 Text 0 File DVDPlusDualLayer.cpp, Line 1687
Perform layer 1 to 2 jump before writing at address 1950336 (1DC280h)

8:37:07 PM	#29 Text 0 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1297
20:37:07.078 - PIONEER DVD-RW DVR-108\H0 T0 : Queue again later

8:37:12 PM	#30 SCSI -1106 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1445
SCSI Exec, HA 0, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x00C70000
Status: 0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
HA-Status 0x00 (0x00, OK)
TA-Status 0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
Sense Key: 0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
Sense Code: 0x73
Sense Qual: 0x03
CDB Data: 0x2A 0x00 0x00 0x1D 0xC5 0x80 0x00 0x00 0x20 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Sense Data: 0x71 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x0E 
0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x73 0x03

8:37:12 PM	#31 CDR -1106 File Writer.cpp, Line 304
Power calibration error

8:37:12 PM	#32 Text 0 File ThreadedTransfer.cpp, Line 229
all writers idle, stopping conversion

8:37:12 PM	#33 Text 0 File ThreadedTransfer.cpp, Line 223
conversion idle, stopping reader

8:47:21 PM	#34 CDR -1169 File WriterStatus.cpp, Line 164
Logical unit not ready, operation in progress

8:47:21 PM	#35 TRANSFER -24 File WriterStatus.cpp, Line 164
Could not perform end of Disc-at-once

8:47:21 PM	#36 Phase 38 File APIProgress.cpp, Line 273
Burn process failed at 2.4x (3,324 KB/s)

8:47:21 PM	#37 Text 0 File AudioCompilationImpl.cpp, Line 828
DRM: DRM burn session terminated.

8:47:21 PM	#38 Text 0 File AudioCompilationImpl.cpp, Line 857
DRM: Closing entire DRM handling. Bye.

Existing drivers:
File 'Drivers\PXHELP20.SYS': Ver=2.03.32a, size=20640 bytes, created 4/25/2005 2:03:00 AM (Prassi/Veritas driver for win 2K)

Registry Keys:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\WinLogon\AllocateCDROMs : 0 (Security Option)


----------



## accat13 (Jun 8, 2005)

Well two things that I noticed...A) Ritek media is poor quality for DL burns stick with Verbatim for DL...B) Don't burn DL with Nero try IMGBURN.....I've only burned DL once but I have read up on the topic and I had no problems....The only thing I did wrong was left my screen saver on...In the middle of the burn the screen saver kicked in and caused some minor errors...The disc still played but I prefer very good quality, I scan my burns for errors..


----------

